# Homemade Stabilizer



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

side view


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

not bad,how does it feel?


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Holds like a rock and very dead on the shot. This sucker is stiff!!!


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Any other photos?

What did you use for the mounting bits etc?

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Another great project. I took a carbon golf club and cut the head off and the handle. Then I glued a bolt in the handle end and had a stabilizer about 40 something inches long. It balances good on the bow but when I draw it springs back and forth for a second and then settles down for the shot.

I bet your fishing rod is much stiffer and makes a great stabilizer. JB weld is my friend.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

How did you constuct it?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

DeepFried said:


> How did you constuct it?


ttt


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry it took so long for the reply. I hope this link helps, I used the same method to make this stab as the one in the link, just bmake sure to use a good 24 hr epoxy. I then epoxied a tapped bit of aluminum round stock that fit into the carbon tube perfectly to make the base for my adjustable end weights.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=770678


----------



## Kilo11 (Nov 3, 2009)

where did you get the rubber vibration dampeners?


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice work!


----------

